# Think one of my doe's got jiggy with a pig!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Just found this guy, lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Jiggy with a Pig :lol: :lol: :lol:

Imagining cute Piggy mice but, back down on earth, that unnaturally curly tail is probably not a good sign.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

will you let the baby grow up and see how the tail develops or will/did you cull it?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

No i had to cull it unfortunately, it had not fed and was underweight and behind the rest of the litter. I guess a sign there was deeper issues with this baby.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that's unfortunate


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

That's disappointing. A curly-tailed mouse would be very cute, provided the tail did not indicate other problems or cause pain. Sorry you lost the little dude


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

aww thats too bad. i would have loved to see it full grown


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Cute lol


----------



## BlizzardMice (Sep 3, 2013)

Really cute but yeah curly tails usually cause spinal problems in mice so it's probably best that you ended up culling it. I wish they could be bred for safely though I would love curly tailed mice


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I'd like a curly tailed hairless. It would be the only way I'd like a hairless. Lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

curly tailed pinkies grow up to be adult mice with several tail kinks, I've seen one or two like this before that people grew up to see what would happen. not necessarily bad, but not a good thing either.


----------

